# What do you feel: Schools teaching 9/11.



## Darkwing (Sep 4, 2009)

So yeah, this Tuesday my American Studies class is teaching me about 9/11.

Which brought me to the question, what do you guys feel about this? Do you think that, considering we already know and lived through 9/11, that it is completely unnecessary to teach it? Or do you think that it should be taught, for the sake for those who died that day?

Personally, I find it very unnecessary to teach my class 9/11, we already know it happened, we were there that day, and we already saw it on the news hundreds of times, I mean, I understand that it is for the sake for those who died that day, but we already know about it, we aren't dumb, we were there that day, and we remember it very well, it would be respectful to not cram it into our brains even more.

Discuss.


----------



## Hir (Sep 4, 2009)

Well, why not? It's a historic tragedy. Though maybe it would be better to wait longer before teaching people about it, theres a lot of people who have family who were killed by it still out there.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 4, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Well, why not? It's a historic tragedy.



True, but it is very obvious that we were there that day, and that we knew about it very well.

Also, think about those who lost loved ones that day, such a thing can bring back some pretty traumatic memories.

I don't know how the victim's families feel about it, because, thank God, I am not one of them.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 4, 2009)

It's part of history so should be taught sadly. All the past wars have been recorded in history and taught even though most probably never wanted to hear of them again. History is history and needs to be addressed regardless of opinion on it.



Darkwing said:


> True, but it is very obvious that we were there that day, and that we knew about it very well.
> 
> *Doesn't matter. They need to start teaching it now so that it's embedded in the teaching routine of history classes*
> 
> ...


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 4, 2009)

well, people need to know what happened, we all may have been there that day, but can you tell me all the facts? i cant, i know only a bit of the whole thing, like reasons, i think they should teach about it on 9/11 though.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 4, 2009)

pheonix said:


> It's part of history so should be taught sadly. All the past wars have been recorded in history and taught even though most probably never wanted to hear of them again. History is history and needs to be addressed regardless of opinion on it.



Good point, and I agree with you about it.

I can see it being taught in Elementary Schools/Middle Schools now, but High Schools? No, no, we were there, we were young, but had a good enough memory to remember it very vividly, so if anyone in my class didn't know about 9/11, he must be either very stupid or have a really shit memory.

It's like teaching a professional Bull Rider how to ride a bull, it won't help him at all because he already knows about that.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 4, 2009)

Only if they show Alex Jones


----------



## pheonix (Sep 4, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Good point, and I agree with you about it.
> 
> I can see it being taught in Elementary Schools/Middle Schools now, but High Schools? No, no, we were there, we were young, but had a good enough memory to remember it very vividly, so if anyone in my class didn't know about 9/11, he must be either very stupid or have a really shit memory.
> 
> It's like teaching a professional Bull Rider how to ride a bull, it won't help him at all because he already knows about that.



It's too teach all the details about it. We know that planes crashed into the twin towers and people died, but how many people, the structures integrity at time of the crash, what's being done in architecture to prevent future occurrences, and much more. It's not just to let people know about its existence but exactly everything involved in it. You don't know everything about it and neither do I. Take the education of it with stride. Why are you fighting the fact it needs to be teached?


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 4, 2009)

pheonix said:


> It's too teach all the details about it. We know that planes crashed into the twin towers and people died, but how many people, the structures integrityat time of the crash, what's being dowe in architecture to prevent future occurrences, and much more. It's not just to let people know about its existence but exactly everything involved in it. You don't know everything about it and neither do I. Take the education of it with stride. Why are you fighting the fact it needs to be teached?



Umm... Well you really got me there : /

I am not afraid to admit it, I lost this argument, you prove some very good points.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 4, 2009)

Well...if it's American History, maybe they feel 8 years is enough time to talk about it.   It is a pretty major _recent_ historical event in American History that changed a lot of perceptions, policies, and the way the US runs its business.  And maybe it's a gateway lecture into other events.

You could always take your prof. aside after class and ask him respectfully if it is too soon considering there may be classmates who had families in the Twin Towers.  But think of this; not one country escaped being touched by 9/11.   Those towers held people from around the world.  Those flights held people from around the world.  Every nation was hit by that, and it was a message that Al Qaeda delivered to the Earth that no one was off limits in this.   We all received threats, and other countries suffered terrorist attacks because of it.  Tunisia, Indonesia, Kenya, Spain (source here).  That's not including the planned attacks that were discovered and stopped before they could be instigated.   Hell, Canada is _still _a target and CSIS has diffused a few plans by the terrorist organization to attack this country.

Maybe it is too soon, but it's history that's happening now and I have never forgotten my grade seven teacher's words that he had on his chalkboard:  "Those who cannot learn from history are doomed to repeat it."


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 4, 2009)

"If we do not learn out history, we're doomed to repeat it."
Sure, most of us know about 9/11 but do we really know
_all_ about 9/11? That's why they're teaching it.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 4, 2009)

did you know, when the U.S.S.R. invaded Afghanastan, we supplied weapons too what are now current terrorists?


----------



## Ricky (Sep 4, 2009)

pheonix said:


> the structures integrity at time of the crash, what's being done in architecture to prevent future occurrences, and much more.



I think it's a History class (American Studies, but similar context).  That would fit more into a Civil Engineering curriculum.

I think they should touch on it in a matter that is consistent with other major events of a similar proportion.  Possibly even less since there are a lot of details we know just from memory.

The problem with 9/11 is it has been beaten into our heads so many times by political demagogues in the news, etc. in order to use terrorism to channel funds for different interests.  I'm glad that's all over but I would hate it if I had to re-learn everything; I've just heard too much about it as it is.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 4, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Umm... Well you really got me there : /
> 
> I am not afraid to admit it, I lost this argument, you prove some very good points.



You didn't lose just needed to know that it's an important matter being a big part of our countries history. If we don't start teaching it now then when should we you know? But you should fill us in on what exactly they talked about so I can bitch about what they should have had in addition to what they taught. :V


----------



## Thatch (Sep 4, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> considering we already know and lived through 9/11



Dude, you were 6 then. Do you even remember seeing it the day it happened? :V

And kids even younger then you go to schools. They probably know what the might have seen on TV or heard from others (which may... differ from truth).

Kids worldwide are toughed about any significant happenings in their country, and it happed before many of the kids who now go to school were even born.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 4, 2009)

CinnamonApples said:


> "If we do not learn out history, we're doomed to repeat it."



Ugh... You have no idea how many times I heard that phrase in school.

Although I gotta admit, it's cliche, but it's true.



CinnamonApples said:


> Sure, most of us know about 9/11 but do we really know
> _all_ about 9/11? That's why they're teaching it.



Ah, I see.

I actually think that discussing about 9/11 is very interesting, and I am looking forward to American Studies at Tuesday, but I am just saying that we know a lot about it already. But yeah, that's a good point as well.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes, its history, but teachers portray it as the most evil thing ever. Other countries dont bitch about the times they were attacked.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 4, 2009)

Ricky said:


> I think it's a History class (American Studies, but similar context).  That would fit more into a Civil Engineering curriculum.
> 
> I think they should touch on it in a matter that is consistent with other major events of a similar proportion.  Possibly even less since there are a lot of details we know just from memory.
> 
> The problem with 9/11 is it has been beaten into our heads so many times by political demagogues in the news, etc. in order to use terrorism to channel funds for different interests.  I'm glad that's all over but I would hate it if I had to re-learn everything; I've just heard too much about it as it is.



It wouldn't hurt to have them touch the topic of the architectural integrity and what advances we've made since then. My history classes taught me some stuff that coulda fit in another curriculum but they still briefly touched the subjects.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 4, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> did you know, when the U.S.S.R. invaded Afghanastan, we supplied weapons to what are now current terrorists?



Yup.  And the CIA allegidly trained Osama Bin Ladin.  And supplied Iraq with weapons so they can defend themselves against Iran, then Saddam used those same weapons from his 'friends' and turned them towards Kuwait.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 4, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Dude, you were 6 then. Do you even remember seeing it the day it happened? :V



I remember, I saw the whole thing come on at the News Station, it was my local News Station, and my local news station is very trustworthy.

Although when it happened, I never knew it was anything major until about 2-3 days later, because when I was 6, I just assumed that News was just all negative, and that this was just everyday stuff.

I was at School at the time, the school was ordered to turn on the news channel because, well, 9/11 was a major thing, and we were being attacked, I remember seeing one or two kids cry because their uncle/dad worked there.

And 9/11 was also a close to home thing to me as well, New York is less than an hour away from my house.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 4, 2009)

szopaw said:


> *Dude, you were 6 then. Do you even remember seeing it the day it happened?* :V
> 
> And kids even younger then you go to schools. They probably know what the might have seen on TV or heard from others (which may... differ from truth).
> 
> Kids worldwide are toughed about any significant happenings in their country, and it happed before many of the kids who now go to school were even born.



O_O

I was in college at the time.   I watched the second plane hit the towers on television.  *head-desk*  Good gods, I'm old.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 4, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> O_O
> 
> I was in college at the time.   I watched the second plane hit the towers on television.  *head-desk*  Good gods, I'm old.



That made even me feel old! It only seems like a couple of years ago and to think some people on here were 6 when it happened.... O_O indeed.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 4, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> That made even me feel old! It only seems like a couple of years ago and to think some people on here were 6 when it happened.... O_O indeed.



Honey, I was _six_ when the Challenger shuttle exploded.   I was ten when the Berlin Wall came down, and twelve when the USSR collapsed.

Crap...I've seen a lot of history, haven't I?


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 4, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Honey, I was _six_ when the Challenger shuttle exploded.   I was ten when the Berlin Wall came down, and twelve when the USSR collapsed.
> 
> Crap...I've seen a lot of history, haven't I?



You beat me there. I was getting ready to be born when challenger exploded


----------



## Tycho (Sep 4, 2009)

It has historical significance.  As long as the material being presented to the students is done so in an objective manner it should be taught.

The US backing the Taliban vs. the Soviet invasion of Afghanistan should also be something they should know about.  Don't show them simply the last 15 minutes of a 90 minute movie.  Take them through the entire story, so that they understand the "WHY", not just the "WHAT".


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 4, 2009)

Ya know Noam Chomsky wrote a very enlightening treatise on U.S. foreign policy in the wake of 9/11 that I think would be of value for EVERYONE to read and...


----------



## Shay Feral (Sep 4, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Well, why not? It's a historic tragedy. Though maybe it would be better to wait longer before teaching people about it, theres a lot of people who have family who were killed by it still out there.



Agreed, it's really something that should be taught to our children. Most likely if anyone is within their 20's or older, chances are they witnessed it. Even in my Podunk shittly lil town, we seen it as it happened... I even remember where I was when we first got news that the first plane hit the WTC.


----------



## Jelly (Sep 4, 2009)

disregard


----------



## Thatch (Sep 4, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Honey, I was _six_ when the Challenger shuttle exploded.   I was ten when the Berlin Wall came down, and twelve when the USSR collapsed.
> 
> Crap...I've seen a lot of history, haven't I?



And you'd still come off as "young" in my family :V


----------



## Mayfurr (Sep 4, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Honey, I was _six_ when the Challenger shuttle exploded.   I was ten when the Berlin Wall came down, and twelve when the USSR collapsed.
> 
> Crap...I've seen a lot of history, haven't I?



Not as much as me  

I was in high school when _Columbia_ launched for the first time, and when the Falklands War was current events, not history. Heck, I was five years old when the _last_ man landed on the moon...


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 4, 2009)

They didn't plant explosives in the building. My aunt was injured while leaving the Meryll-Lynch building across the street, while my uncle managed to get out of the Stock-Exchange. We also had a family friend working in the Pentagon that escaped wearing a bicycle helmet. Not as much bad things happened at the pentagon... Just fires and failing structural elements. 

But seriously, 9/11 was because the ZOG hired terrorists to hijack the planes. I heard it with George Noory on Coast to Coast AM.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 4, 2009)

Considering it's the most recent you'll get in any american history class....


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 4, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> considering we already know and lived through 9/11



I usually don't use age in an argument against people, but it suits this one.

You're 14 now. 9/11 was, in a few days, eight years ago. You were 5-6 years old.

You don't remember shit.

Point is, it's a history class. This is part of history, because it sparked the current war we're involved in. It's a major part of history and yes, it should be taught. "I saw it when I was five years old" isn't an excuse.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 4, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> I usually don't use age in an argument against people, but it suits this one.
> 
> You're 14 now. 9/11 was, in a few days, eight years ago. You were 5-6 years old.
> 
> ...



Yea, I remember it very well, I was in 2nd grade at that time.

I remember, the school ordered that the teachers should turn on their TVs to the news stations because 9/11 was happening. I remember seeing one or two kids crying because his/her uncle/dad worked there.

Heak, 9/11 was one of my first memories, why would I forget it?


----------



## Nargle (Sep 4, 2009)

I was either 10 or 11 when he 9/11 terrorist attack happened. And I'm no longer in high school, so that means the people currently in school were 10 or younger during the 9/11 attacks.

Do you really think kids younger than 10 really understood what was going on? So yes, I believe it's important that it be taught in school.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 4, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I was either 10 or 11 when he 9/11 terrorist attack happened. And I'm no longer in high school, so that means the people currently in school were 10 or younger during the 9/11 attacks.
> 
> Do you really think kids younger than 10 really understood what was going on? So yes, I believe it's important that it be taught in school.



Good point, but I have a really good memory, so I remembered what happened that day, but I had no idea what was going on xD


----------



## Matt (Sep 4, 2009)

My school isn't teaching it. That's perfectly fine if they want to teach it during history, but it really isn't fair to teach about one attack on american citizens without teaching about any other events. That's like saying people that died on 9/11 are more important than people who died in other terrorist attacks.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 5, 2009)

Matt said:


> My school isn't teaching it. That's perfectly fine if they want to teach it during history, but it really isn't fair to teach about one attack on american citizens without teaching about any other events. That's like saying people that died on 9/11 are more important than people who died in other terrorist attacks.



The 9/11 attacks were pivotal events like few before them.  The psychological impact and the response/outcry the attacks provoked were tremendous.


----------



## Lukar (Sep 5, 2009)

To be honest, I don't really care what they teach on 9/11. Not to sound like a total jerk, but except for 9/11/09, any other 9/11 is pretty much just another day to me.

EDIT: Olol, I meant 9/11/01.


----------



## Icarus (Sep 5, 2009)

It's still a historic event.
Because of this, it should be taught.


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 5, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Honey, I was _six_ when the Challenger shuttle exploded.   I was ten when the Berlin Wall came down, and twelve when the USSR collapsed.
> 
> Crap...I've seen a lot of history, haven't I?



Don't feel bad, I remember sitting in my first grade class, watching the Challenger go up, and not having a clue what was going on. Hell, I remember the first time a president named Bush sent us to war in the middle east... and we all supported it! Of course, all the free "Support our Troops" stickers they handed out in middle school helped; middle school kids'll do anything for free stickers.

EDIT: Be glad you're getting that far in history class. In my day we'd spend most of the year talking about the civil war, and the last two weeks of class on the 20th century, focusing mostly on WW2 (of course, that's probably because most of our books were written in the 50's and 60's...).


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 5, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Ya know Noam Chomsky wrote a very enlightening treatise on U.S. foreign policy in the wake of 9/11 that I think would be of value for EVERYONE to read and...



What...Hegemony or Survival?  Read it.  Kind of overblown, really 



moonchylde said:


> Don't feel bad, I remember sitting in my first grade class, watching the Challenger go up, and not having a clue what was going on. Hell, I remember the first time a president named Bush sent us to war in the middle east... and we all supported it! Of course, all the free "Support our Troops" stickers they handed out in middle school helped; middle school kids'll do anything for free stickers.



*LOL*  Yes, which we put on our Note Totes when we weren't busy drawing on our backpacks with sharpies and white-out.  We didn't get support our troop stickers up here in Canada.  What I did have was a student fresh from Iraq who wouldn't shut up about Saddam, or the inferiorities of women.   He was pretty annoying, but I felt bad for him in a 'fish out of water' sort of way *S*



moonchylde said:


> EDIT: Be glad you're getting that far in history class. In my day we'd spend most of the year talking about the civil war, and the last two weeks of class on the 20th century, focusing mostly on WW2 (of course, that's probably because most of our books were written in the 50's and 60's...).



*head-desk*  Yesss...Oh gods...the boredom.   Our books were split into four sections;  Colonialism, the world wars, our formation as a country, and our politics.  The chapters about the Native Peoples in those books was about as accurate as a Duck and Cover PSA.


----------



## Azure (Sep 5, 2009)

Gimmie some bacon dammit


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 5, 2009)

Matt said:


> My school isn't teaching it. That's perfectly fine if they want to teach it during history, but it really isn't fair to teach about one attack on american citizens without teaching about any other events. That's like saying people that died on 9/11 are more important than people who died in other terrorist attacks.



Excellent point, I see my American Studies class pay much more attention to 9/11 than any other of the Terrorist attacks in our history. People who died in other Terrorist Attacks deserve just as much respect and attention as 9/11 is getting.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 5, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Gimmie some bacon dammit



*gives you a handful of Maple flavoured Back-bacon*  Because you asked so nicely


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 5, 2009)

imo I don't think it's necessary.  Perhaps after a decade has passed then maybe.  It's still too fresh in our minds.


----------



## virus (Sep 5, 2009)

get the fuck over it. Big deal. More people die from natural disasters or or from natural causes then what happened.

The only reason its so significant because its was human intervention That alone is messed up. It shows human beings are passive aggressive to our own species versus a force that doesn't even give a flying fuck we exist.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 5, 2009)

virus said:


> get the fuck over it. Big deal. More people die from natural disasters or or from natural causes then what happened.
> 
> The only reason its so significant because its was human intervention That alone is messed up. It shows human beings are passive aggressive to our own species versus a force that doesn't even give a flying fuck we exist.



wow.  That's....really oversimplifying things.  But okay.  Have fun in your little world there. :grin:


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

Ok,Well...Yes it happened,yes,it was horrific,yes,alot of people died and yes,People should pass the knowledge on to their children.
But! If someone gets run over by an Eighteen wheeler today,you will hear it in the news once,and the next year there won't be a full scale day of grief.
WTC on the other hand,Every year people massivly think back on this horrible terroristic act,i respect that,but don't forget that if we're gonna keep track of every horrifying moment in life,in the future every day of the year is gonna have some kind of rememberance day,my point is,not to be rude,or not to disrespect,we should (like someone before me said,and i know it sounds a little blunt) 'get over it',and make sure this doesen't happen again,every fallen soul deserves a place in memory,not just the big disasters,but they don't get any,so i say their should be one day a year after something 'big' happens,and move along the next year,sounds harsh,don't mean too,but i really have other things to do than every year rememberance.
Also like celebrities,are they better or more than we are? i think not.

Thanks for even bothering to read this rant of mine. Once again this is just an oppinion (i think i spelled that wrong) and i do not mean to insult or disrespect anyone in here.


----------



## Azerane (Sep 5, 2009)

The only reason I see it necessary to be taught is in terms of american history. There's no reason why it shouldn't be taught, but I also don't see the big deal about teaching it in every detail.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 5, 2009)

virus said:


> get the fuck over it. Big deal. More people die from natural disasters or or from natural causes then what happened.



That doesn't mean it isn't important. If your mom or dad died by getting hit by lightning, would you just say "get the fuck over it, more people die from natural disasters"? No, you wouldn't, Internet tough guy.

It isn't significant because people died. If _all_ that happened was planes hit WTC, yes, it would be tragic, but that's it. You know the war that pretty much half the world has been involved in for like almost nine years? Yeah, that's happening because of 9/11. There is so much more to 9/11 than "planes hit buildings and a bunch of people died, but nobody cares because natural disasters cause more deaths". _So_ much more.



> The only reason its so significant because its was human intervention



No shit, that's what _history_ is.



> It shows human beings are passive aggressive to our own species versus a force that doesn't even give a flying fuck we exist.



I don't think "passive aggressive" means what you think it means.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

Sure we would grief over someone who died,it's normal! But not do it year after year after year trying to involve other people.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 5, 2009)

only if they show them the truth

everyone knows it was all a government conspiracy


----------



## FoxPhantom (Sep 5, 2009)

I think this needs to be taught to kids who have not gone through the tradegy.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 5, 2009)

You were like 6, you don't know what happened.  You just saw that there was a building on fire on TV. Shush.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

*Headdesk* i was like 10,i know what happened,don't tell me because i was 9 i can't remember it,it's carved into my mind clearly.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 5, 2009)

Furygan said:


> *Headdesk* i was like 10,i know what happened,don't tell me because i was 9 i can't remember it,it's carved into my mind clearly.


 
so were you 9 or 10


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

Woops typo,i ment 10,i was born in June 1991 >.>


----------



## Bacu (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm not an ignoramus. I'll tell you what I _think_. Basing judgement on feelings is bad.
Teach it to them. It's been said in this thread plenty of times. If you don't remeber the past, you're doomed to repeat it.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

Never said we couldn't rememeber it,just not repeat the same mourning year in year out.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 5, 2009)

9/11 is still as heavily ceremonialized/mourned/emo'd over as ever due in part to the fact that xenophobic pricks cling to it desperately so that they feel even more validated in their hatred of all things "un-American".


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

^ Not sure what that means,Most likely because i do not understand the word 'xenophobic' o.o


----------



## Tycho (Sep 5, 2009)

Furygan said:


> ^ Not sure what that means,Most likely because i do not understand the word 'xenophobic' o.o



Xenophobe = someone who hates foreigners and people who aren't in the same stripe of the human spectrum as him/her.  The KKK, for example.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

Ah,*writes that down* I learned something today.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 5, 2009)

Furygan said:


> *Headdesk* i was like 10,i know what happened,don't tell me because i was 9 i can't remember it,it's carved into my mind clearly.



I was 10, and sure, we remember it just fine. In fact, I even remember what we were eating for breakfast while we watched the news live on the little portable TV in the kitchen. I remember seeing my dad glued to the living room TV almost all day. I remember seeing my fifth grade teachers shake their heads with baffled looks on their faces as we watched the events unfold on the school's TVs. 

However, none of us had a clue what was going on. It was scary, but not because I understood what it meant to enter a war, but because all the adults were acting weird. I couldn't even imagine a number so large as a thousand people, so how could I comprehend a thousand people dying? My mom had told me that no airplanes were allowed to fly that day, so I spent the rest of the day squinting up at the sky to see if that was true. A few kids had relatives in New York, so they probably felt more upset, but the vast majority of us elementary age kids in a small Minnesotan town had no concept of what was going on. We were just thrilled to get sent home without any homework, and anxious to see so many grown people crying.

I figured it out a few years later, and I finally realized the significance, but you can't expect kids that were so young to understand what was REALLY going on. Sure we saw the series of events unfold, but we didn't really know what it all meant. Plus, this is from the perspective of someone who has already graduated high school. Most of the kids that will be learning about 9/11 would have been 5-9 at the time.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

I realised that the plane did not belong in the tower.

And i was introduced to the new evil named ''Saddam Hussein''.
I Remember every single bit of the video on the news and all the kids in school gathered in the big hall too watch it,everything.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 5, 2009)

Furygan said:


> I realised that the plane did not belong in the tower.
> 
> And i was introduced to the new evil named ''Saddam Hussein''.
> I Remember every single bit of the video on the news and all the kids in school gathered in the big hall too watch it,everything.



Saddam Hussein didn't have a damn thing to do with those planes and those towers.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

I Know he didn't but back then they did say so and they did declare war on Iraq.
his and Osama's face were all over the damn news.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 5, 2009)

Furygan said:


> I Know he didn't but back then they did say so and they did declare war on Iraq.
> his and Osama's face were all over the damn news.



So, are you admitting that you didn't understand what was going on? BTW, obviously kids know a flaming building with planes flying into it is a bad thing.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

No? I did understand that this was a terrorist act and that this would not mean the end in short. What else did you mean?


----------



## Tycho (Sep 5, 2009)

Furygan said:


> I Know he didn't but back then they did say so and they did declare war on Iraq.
> his and Osama's face were all over the damn news.



If we hadn't wasted all those resources and troops on Iraq... I can't help but wonder what the world would be like today.

Not only was Saddam Hussein not affiliated with Al-Qaeda in any way, he would have been opposed to an Al-Qaeda presence in Iraq - Iraq would not have been the unstable mess and breeding ground for Al-Qaeda-in-Iraq that it is now.  Hussein, his sons, and the Baath Party were bad people, don't get me wrong, but they weren't of any real concern as far as our quest against Al-Qaeda is concerned.  They would be far more likely to seek refuge in places like Yemen (where the _USS Cole_ was bombed).


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

I know what you mean,but Al-Qaeda was among them, and could not be found easily,were a threat as they could get people to join them,thus America thought they all would have to take them out. Am i right? or did i read this wrong?


----------



## Corto (Sep 5, 2009)

I think it makes perfect sense. If you have something like contemporary american history, well, the last 8 years have pretty much revolved around the answers to that terrorist attack, so teaching about it seems logical. It's the same in my country: When learning about current Chilean history we see stuff like the time Pinochet got arrested in London, and while I still remember watching that on TV (and people in my school either celebrating or protesting when he got released) I still think it was an important part of our history, and something that we should learn more about.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 5, 2009)

I bet anyone in _certain states_ in America who dares question teaching it will suddenly find themselves with a lot of mail. Hate mail. (And I'm sure some will fail to see the irony of sending the explosive kind, too...)

Aroo. I don't recall being taught about _any kind of terrorism_ in school. And I had to do American History for my GCSE-- it was all just Roosevelt and that French guy.
It's beyond terrible, but what makes this so special?


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

What makes it special?
Media.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 5, 2009)

Furygan said:


> I know what you mean,but Al-Qaeda was among them, and could not be found easily,were a threat as they could get people to join them,thus America thought they all would have to take them out. Am i right? or did i read this wrong?



Al-Qaeda could not have existed in any meaningful capacity in Iraq.  Dictators like Hussein value control over their countries strongly, and foreign criminal syndicates setting up shop without a dictator's express command, under his order, is unacceptable to them.  Criminals do not like competition.  This is why there are things like gang wars that terrorize cities and bloody coups like the ones that bring NEW dictators to power and remove the OLD ones.  Criminals don't like other criminals on their turf.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

Got your point.
You make more sense than my old teacher.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 5, 2009)

It's just like any other point in history, all of which should be taught in school. Why is it so _insignificant_ that so many people just want to ignore it? I think recent history is probably among the most important things to learn about, so we know what the hell is going on in the world. If we're not going to teach people about things that are affecting their lives right now, why on Earth would we teach things that comparatively have less direct effect on our lives, like ancient Egypt or trade routes to Asia?


----------



## Tycho (Sep 5, 2009)

By similar reasoning Iran would not have likely been a safe haven for Al-Qaeda - Iran is (or was at least) kept very firmly locked down by the powerful mullahs and the theocracy.  If they can't own and run it completely, it does not get far in their country.  Yemen, however, is comparatively lax about things like foreign multinational criminal syndicates setting up pit stops in their country - Al-Qaeda doesn't bother them much, they don't bother Al-Qaeda much.  Only when the US and friends started leaning on them to toughen up on Al-Qaeda did they even pretend to give a shit about Al-Qaeda's presence.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

Ah Well,teaching isn't gonna harm,but like i said,it has no use to go and mourn every year.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 5, 2009)

Nargle said:


> It's just like any other point in history, all of which should be taught in school. Why is it so _insignificant_ that so many people just want to ignore it? I think recent history is probably among the most important things to learn about, so we know what the hell is going on in the world. If we're not going to teach people about things that are affecting their lives right now, why on Earth would we teach things that comparatively have less direct effect on our lives, like ancient Egypt or trade routes to Asia?


 
I see what you're saying, but at what point does something become irrelevant? 100 years? Two hundred?
And then you open a whole can of rage when it comes to agreeing on what is important enough to teach the kids and what isn't.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 5, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> I see what you're saying, but at what point does something become irrelevant? 100 years? Two hundred?
> And then you open a whole can of rage when it comes to agreeing on what is important enough to teach the kids and what isn't.



I think ALL of it is important. But because people seem to think that 9/11 is somehow less important than other historical events, I'm just making a point about how it's probably one of the MOST significant to our generation, at least.

Also, because kids only have roughly 7 years to learn about history in school, you've gotta kind of hit on the main points. Going into detail is for college kids. So even though I think all history is good to know, because of the limited time frame, schools usually only have time to teach about the most important major events.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 5, 2009)

Corto said:


> I think it makes perfect sense. If you have something like contemporary american history, well, the last 8 years have pretty much revolved around the answers to that terrorist attack, so teaching about it seems logical. It's the same in my country: When learning about current Chilean history we see stuff like the time Pinochet got arrested in London, and while I still remember watching that on TV (and people in my school either celebrating or protesting when he got released) I still think it was an important part of our history, and something that we should learn more about.


Why would anyone protest? Pinochet was a hoss.
As were the Perons.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

Ehh...So conclusion?


----------



## Takun (Sep 5, 2009)

Like it's been said, I was in Junior High at the time and even I didn't understand everything.  There is a lot more to 9/11 than just Terrorits crashed into WTC.

You were 6... I mean come on yes you should learn about it.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 5, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I think ALL of it is important. But because people seem to think that 9/11 is somehow less important than other historical events, I'm just making a point about how it's probably one of the MOST significant to our generation, at least.
> 
> Also, because kids only have roughly 7 years to learn about history in school, you've gotta kind of hit on the main points. Going into detail is for college kids. So even though I think all history is good to know, because of the limited time frame, schools usually only have time to teach about the most important major events.


 
Okay, I get it. Maybe the schools would have to change the whole structure of History classes. A lot of things about schools should be changed, actually.

 (I don't think people feel it isn't important, though, maybe they're just irate that people are _rabblerabblerabble!!!!111!!1 _over 9/11 all the time. Obviously because it's so recent, but there does seem to be a mindset that things happening to English speaking folks is worse...)


----------



## Nargle (Sep 5, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Obviously because it's so recent, but there does seem to be a mindset that things happening to English speaking folks is worse...)



I don't really understand what this sentence means =/


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 5, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I don't really understand what this sentence means =/


 
I mean if you watch the News in a crowded bar, people will be sad about a car bombing in Iraq, sure. But they;ll stop talking about it in moments, but in say, London? They won't stop.

It's closer to home, and thus a lot more scary, but still...


----------



## Nargle (Sep 5, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> I mean if you watch the News in a crowded bar, people will be sad about a car bombing in Iraq, sure. But they;ll stop talking about it in moments, but in say, London? They won't stop.
> 
> It's closer to home, and thus a lot more scary, but still...



Well, the more an event directly effects you, the more you're going to pay attention to it, right? There's no point in getting all worked up about every problem in the world, just like you shouldn't just be apathetic and ignore everything that's going on in the world.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 5, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> I mean if you watch the News in a crowded bar, people will be sad about a car bombing in Iraq, sure. But they;ll stop talking about it in moments, but in say, London? They won't stop.
> 
> It's closer to home, and thus a lot more scary, but still...


 
It is because people generally stick to their own, and stick to their own beliefs. When something is happening to another group of people, nobody cares. It is a different society, a different mindset, and a different culture, along with a completely different geography from my own country. So if someone runs into a crowded market and detonates several pounds of explosives strapped to their chest, and kills several dozen, I dont see it as being my own problem. When it happens to my own people, then it is a problem...

Classic stance of billions of folks.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 5, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> It is because people generally stick to their own, and stick to their own beliefs. When something is happening to another group of people, nobody cares. It is a different society, a different mindset, and a different culture, along with a completely different geography from my own country. So if someone runs into a crowded market and detonates several pounds of explosives strapped to their chest, and kills several dozen, I dont see it as being my own problem. When it happens to my own people, then it is a problem...
> 
> Classic stance of billions of folks.



That's not a bad mindset, either. If you worried about every single injustice in the world as if it was all directly affecting you, you'd go crazy! People just do what they must to survive. 

Also, I think it's still great to learn about things from all over the world, just don't take them too personally. It's better to learn from other people's mistakes rather than screw up your own life, you know? Again, it's all about survival.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't know why you Should feel anything. If the school is teaching 9/11, then it's probably because it's a somewhat important even, though tragic, in amercian history that every american should know. If they don't, well, then they just think that it isn't something childs should have to think about at that age. So you can say whatever about it, really.

Though, I live in Sweden, so my school never teaches anything like 9/11


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

Ah well,in a week were gonna have it all around the tv anyway,objection or not.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 5, 2009)

pheonix said:


> It's part of history so should be taught sadly. All the past wars have been recorded in history and taught even though most probably never wanted to hear of them again. History is history and needs to be addressed regardless of opinion on it.



Uh, _wrong._

Most high school history classes don't teach much of anything past WWII, and a history class isn't required by most colleges.

Unless they teach the real reasons 9/11 happened--US interference in and oppression of the Middle East creating a fertile breeding ground for extremists--this sort of thing is just shameless nationalist propaganda.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm lucky I don't have classes on Fridays, so I'll be able to control my exposure to 9/11 stuff =3


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

By the time the news starts i'm already out riding my Triumph to work or working on motorcycles when i get there,no tv in the lunch room,thus no 9/11 media hype again!


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 5, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Never said we couldn't rememeber it,just not repeat the same mourning year in year out.



It isn't "mourning", it's a _history class._ 9/11 is pretty damn historical, and "I saw it on TV when I was 6" is not a good reason to not teach it.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't understand. Why would this school you attend teach you about people dying for the sake of people dying? They are already dead, teaching students about their death will not affect them positively or negatively so it seems like you are merely wasting time.

Besides as mentioned earlier, most high school history classes don't even reach WWII so for them to discuss the year 2001, which is nearly 60 years later seems like a blatant skipping of history. It seems to me that the school you attend cares little for education, and more about worshiping several dead people who have little need for such attention.

The year 1956 should be when education ends anyways, as that is the last instance of anything interesting happening in the world.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Sep 6, 2009)

> 9/11 was an inside job


FUCK YOU


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 6, 2009)

Seizure Puppy said:


> I don't understand. Why would this school you attend teach you about people dying for the sake of people dying? They are already dead, teaching students about their death will not affect them positively or negatively so it seems like you are merely wasting time.



Really? Are you serious? Do you really think that all that happened on 9/11 was "people died for the sake of people dying"? Maybe you didn't realize that dozens of countries are at war and have been for close to a decade because of this "mere waste of time".

History is history, and what happened on 9/11 was pretty historical.



> Besides as mentioned earlier, most high school history classes don't even reach WWII



I don't know where you guys went to High School, but we learned about every major war. Revolutionary, WWI, WWII, Gulf, Vietnam, Civil... all of them. The only reason we _didn't_ learn about 9/11, was because our textbooks were from 2000. In fact, that's pretty much all my history class taught was wars. Of course, I'm in the south, so that might explain something.



> It seems to me that the school you attend cares little for education, and more about worshiping several dead people who have little need for such attention.



So, wait, teaching something = worshiping? Holy shit. This is news to me.



> The year 1956 should be when education ends anyways, as that is the last instance of anything interesting happening in the world.



o *lol*


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Sep 6, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Really? Are you serious? *Do you really think that all that happened on 9/11 was "people died for the sake of people dying"?* Maybe you didn't realize that dozens of countries are at war and have been for close to a decade because of this "mere waste of time".




Clearly you have misinterpreted what was intended to be clear. I am saying that they are being taught about people dying, for the sake of people who died. Since they are already dead, there is no reason to do anything for their sake. I did not intend for you to foolishly believe that I meant they died for the sake of dying, as that is a ludicrous statement that I hope you don't believe.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Sep 6, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Dude, you were 6 then. Do you even remember seeing it the day it happened?



No. Nevertheless, it should be taught. It is a part of history, you know.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 6, 2009)

Seizure Puppy said:


> Clearly you have misinterpreted what was intended to be clear. *I am saying that they are being taught about people dying, for the sake of people who died*. Since they are already dead, there is no reason to do anything for their sake. I did not intend for you to foolishly believe that I meant they died for the sake of dying, as that is a ludicrous statement that I hope you don't believe.



Oh...okay.  That's why we're taught about World War 1 and 2, Vietnam, The Gulf War, the Cold War, and modern conflicts.  It's all about the people who died.  Not about remembering the mistakes of the past so we do not repeat it.    

*perks ears*  I think thats the sound of my WW2 Vet great-grandfather spinning like a lathe in his grave.  Excuse me, I have table legs to shape.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 6, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> So yeah, this Tuesday my American Studies class is teaching me about 9/11.
> 
> Which brought me to the question, what do you guys feel about this? Do you think that, considering we already know and lived through 9/11, that it is completely unnecessary to teach it? Or do you think that it should be taught, for the sake for those who died that day?
> 
> ...



What about the future generations of children born after the tragedy?, they should be taught about that day, after all, it is a key event in history.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Sep 6, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> So yeah, this Tuesday my American Studies class is teaching me about 9/11.
> 
> Which brought me to the question, what do you guys feel about this? Do you think that, considering we already know and lived through 9/11, that it is completely unnecessary to teach it? *Or do you think that it should be taught, for the sake for those who died that day?*
> 
> ...




Your refusal to listen is amusing CAThulu, as it shows that you have not even bothered to read the first post of this topic. I can think of no reason why you would post in this topic if you aren't going to read the other posts, unless you are hoping to mock and insult others here, merely for having an opinion. Perhaps instead of stating ludicrous statements, like spinning men in graves you should focus more on making sure you're actually correct.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 6, 2009)

Seizure Puppy said:


> Your refusal to listen is amusing CAThulu *force choke


 
Thats how I read this post.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh gods, I wondered where Seizure Puppy had wandered off to.  Looks like he found his way back.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 6, 2009)

Seizure Puppy said:


> Your refusal to listen is amusing CAThulu, as it shows that you have not even bothered to read the first post of this topic. I can think of no reason why you would post in this topic if you aren't going to read the other posts, unless you are hoping to mock and insult others here, merely for having an opinion. Perhaps instead of stating ludicrous statements, like spinning men in graves you should focus more on making sure you're actually correct.


What's more amusing is that you quoted the OP while trying to address CAThulu, and then tried to mock and insult her view without even espousing your own.

Protip: Mockery only works if you make an argument as to why you're correct alongside it.


----------



## virus (Sep 6, 2009)

I just think teaching about history is pissing in the wind. Its has 2 sides. One teaches about human mistakes. The other side just leaves people DOING those mistakes, stuck in the past. History repeats. 

Someone reading history books will eventually become another hitler. It will happen. Also its only history if its written down, or recorded. So what do we really know anyways. With such a narrow band of "past events" its tough to say what really is right or wrong. Seeing how a lot of the genuine history that could of been useful to modern human knowledge was all burned by the catholic church.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 6, 2009)

Die Geschichte ist von den Siegern geschrieben


I dunno even if you're reading Howard Zinn you're still getting a leftie perspective, albeit with a lot of things most history textbooks don't have.

You can't really rely on someone to record important things without bias. Like a grocery list, yeah, where's the slant in that, but Vietnam?


----------



## Furygan (Sep 6, 2009)

History,history,history.... ~.~


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Sep 6, 2009)

God I wanted to punch my school's admins in the face that day, simple because they did NOT turn on the news, or say a single thing to any of the students as 9/11 unfolded.

Their excuse was that it "didn't concern" us.
Sure, simply because we lived in Canada -closest major city in our country to NYC by the way- and we didn't live across the street from the towers; ofcourse it wouldn't concern us.
wonderful logic the principle and teachers had.


----------



## Jelly (Sep 6, 2009)

Gaius_Baltar said:


> God I wanted to punch my school's admins in the face that day, simple because they did NOT turn on the news, or say a single thing to any of the students as 9/11 unfolded.
> 
> Their excuse was that it "didn't concern" us.
> Sure, simply because we lived in Canada -closest major city in our country to NYC by the way- and we didn't live across the street from the towers; ofcourse it wouldn't concern us.
> wonderful logic the principle and teachers had.



It didn't concern you. ''<


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 6, 2009)

Didnt concern me either, and I live in America.  I just thought people were overreacting.  Just another disaster, happens al the time yknow.


----------



## Wolf_Eyes_inGA (Sep 6, 2009)

I still have a hard time with this. I lost half of my class on the first plane... but I wish for folks to know the truth on what happen. Now as a Chaplin i must suck my emotions in to help others during this tender time. (OK now I'll step off my soap box.)


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 6, 2009)

Wolf_Eyes_inGA said:


> I still have a hard time with this. I lost half of my class on the first plane...



May God bless you, Wolf_Eyes, I truly feel sorry for you


----------



## Wolf_Eyes_inGA (Sep 6, 2009)

I will get through this. Thank You Darkwing. Some of the folks at my work were very sweet. they had 3 candles 1st Represented the firemen/police/medics 2nd was the the people that were in this and their families and the 3RD was for the military that was sent to deal with the terrorist. Believe it or not that helps a little.(talking to the younger generation) Just keep in mind. Look at 9/11 as a resent weak point in our history. It is your turn as you get older to help mend it and make the fabrics of this nation stronger not weaker.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 6, 2009)

Wolf_Eyes_inGA said:


> I will get through this. Thank You Darkwing.



No problem, I am always the one here to listen xP



Wolf_Eyes_inGA said:


> Just keep in mind. Look at 9/11 as a resent weak point in our history. It is your turn as you get older to help mend it and make the fabrics of this nation stronger not weaker.



Very true, and very well said, Wolf_eyes, I am inspired 



Wolf_Eyes_inGA said:


> Some of the folks at my work were very sweet.



Aww, again, I am sorry :c

*Hugs*


----------



## Wolf_Eyes_inGA (Sep 6, 2009)

I try to look at things in a positive way.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 6, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Didnt concern me either, and I live in America.  I just thought people were overreacting.  Just another disaster, happens al the time yknow.


Of course people were overreacting, but it wasn't "just another disaster".

You don't understand symbolism, do you? Suicide, landmarks, self-righteousness--none of these concepts means anything more than the word itself to you, right? But the hijackers were devoted enough to their cause that they'd blow themselves and plenty of other passengers up just to take out a pair of skyscrapers. Whether or not that's actually how it happened, it's a very sobering and rather perturbing idea.

You see, child, 9/11 was tragic not because it killed more Americans than anything else in our history, because it didn't; not because it destroyed the Twin Towers, though that was a large part of it; not even because of the appalling mismanagement and shameless profiteering that happened since.
No, it was tragic because it wasn't until a terrorist attack reminded us how vulnerable, arrogant, and despised we as a country actually were that Americans began to unite. And that unity lasted for about five minutes, before we became divided much further by the politicians and the pulpiteers.

I'd continue, but I'm exhausted and I have a splitting headache.


----------



## Uro (Sep 7, 2009)

Who gives a shit.

They teach about ww1, ww2, all the other great tragedies. Are you trying to say that this isn't a big deal enough to teach kids? Insensitive bastard.


----------



## DarkChaos (Sep 7, 2009)

virus said:


> *Someone reading history books will eventually become another hitler.* It will happen. Also its only history if its written down, or recorded. *So what do we really know anyways.* With such a narrow band of "past events" its tough to say what really is right or wrong. *Seeing how a lot of the genuine history that could of been useful to modern human knowledge was all burned by the catholic church.*


look at how stupid you are

To contribute to the conversation: Absolutely, it should be taught in our schools.  It is undeniable that the events of 9/11 made an impact on the world; shouldn't that be taught as part of the class, even if only a small bit?


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 7, 2009)

Wolf_Eyes_inGA said:


> I try to look at things in a positive way.



Well, we definately need more people like you in a world like this. As far as I am concerned, everyone over here is beginning to lose hope, it's sad 



Uro said:


> Are you trying to say that this isn't a big deal enough to teach kids? Insensitive bastard.



Wtf? No, I would never be that ignorant. Your stretching the truth very far, I respect, pray, and honor those who died that day. It's just that, well, I think it's a bit too soon to be teaching it in schools.


----------



## Uro (Sep 7, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Wtf? No, I would never be that ignorant. Your stretching the truth very far, I respect, pray, and honor those who died that day. It's just that, well, I think it's a bit too soon to be teaching it in schools.



I feel that it was an important event in our history and it should be taught so that younger generations can learn about it an honor those involved in it. Why do you think otherwise? :<


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 7, 2009)

I like the idea that history = dead people. 

After all, if they hadn't died, we wouldn't have taken any notice of them.

Also: It was 8 years ago. Honest to God, you'd think that every year a plane flew into a building to commemorate this shit, the way people are bitching and gassing about it. It's old news and quite frankly I don't care any more.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 7, 2009)

DarkChaos said:


> look at how stupid you are
> 
> To contribute to the conversation: Absolutely, it should be taught in our schools. It is undeniable that the events of 9/11 made an impact on the world; shouldn't that be taught as part of the class, even if only a small bit?


 Nothing you bolded in the quote of virus was stupid.  He's trying to say that merely educating people about this stuff doesn't mean that it won't happen ever again.  Someone educated will be another Hitler someday, just because that's how fucked up people can be.

Also, the Catholic church has destroyed so much history that it's appalling, just because that history didn't go along with its beliefs.  He's right about that.

You're the stupid one.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 7, 2009)

Uro said:


> I feel that it was an important event in our history and it should be taught so that younger generations can learn about it an honor those involved in it. Why do you think otherwise? :<



I dunno, it just feels weird, y'know, a bit too soon, maybe?

Honestly, I would suggest that we should start teaching this at around 2010-2013, it just feels way too soon.

But that didn't make it appropriate for you to snap like that to me in your last post, y'know, that was a bit harsh.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 7, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> I dunno, it just feels weird, y'know, a bit too soon, maybe?
> 
> Honestly, I would suggest that we should start teaching this at around 2010-2013, it just feels way too soon.
> 
> But that didn't make it appropriate for you to snap like that to me in your last post, y'know, that was a bit harsh.



Why wait to teach this? It's important.  History is history, recent or otherwise.  I'm not proposing that this be taught to 3rd graders, but I don't think any kid should leave high school without some understanding of what brought 9/11 about.


----------



## Wolf_Eyes_inGA (Sep 7, 2009)

Here is what i say. Teachers should let the families and Friends who lost loved ones and friends (this includes the firemen/medics/police)  teach this. that way the youngsters get a POV on it and see the pain and sadness these families and friends felt. it will be more of an effective teaching tool. personal oppenion


----------



## Tycho (Sep 7, 2009)

Wolf_Eyes_inGA said:


> Here is what i say. Teachers should let the families and Friends who lost loved ones and friends (this includes the firemen/medics/police)  teach this. that way the youngsters get a POV on it and see the pain and sadness these families and friends felt. it will be more of an effective teaching tool. personal oppenion



Well, for those who were very closely affected by the disaster to speak to classes isn't a bad idea, it might compromise the objectivity necessary to keep students from seeing the disaster with just their emotions rather than their entire minds.


----------



## Wolf_Eyes_inGA (Sep 7, 2009)

True but i learn best by people that talk about there perspective on the subject as well from the facts in the book.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 7, 2009)

Wolf_Eyes_inGA said:


> Here is what i say. Teachers should let the families and Friends who lost loved ones and friends (this includes the firemen/medics/police)  teach this. that way the youngsters get a POV on it and see the pain and sadness these families and friends felt. it will be more of an effective teaching tool. personal oppenion



But then you can't guarantee that they are getting it taught, which is the point of school.

Plus, what about student's who's families didn't lose any one? Or immigrant families that weren't here for it?


----------



## Shino (Sep 7, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> ...that it is completely unnecessary to teach it...


 So we're just going to ignore it instead?

First of all, there's no reason _not_ to teach it, second of all, it will eventually come to a point that not everyone was around then, or they were too young to remember exactly. Just 'cause it's fresh to us, doesn't mean it's fresh to everyone else.

Also, as morbid as this sounds (and no disrespect intended here), there's a lot of very intresting little details that most people don't know about. It's actually, IMO, a very good topic to be teaching, and not just so it can be remembered.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 7, 2009)

Shino said:


> Also, as morbid as this sounds (and no disrespect intended here), there's a lot of very intresting little details that most people don't know about. It's actually, IMO, a very good topic to be teaching, and not just so it can be remembered.



Seconded. I agree with you on this one.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 7, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Uh, _wrong._
> 
> Most high school history classes don't teach much of anything past WWII, and a history class isn't required by most colleges.
> 
> Unless they teach the real reasons 9/11 happened--US interference in and oppression of the Middle East creating a fertile breeding ground for extremists--this sort of thing is just shameless nationalist propaganda.



lol I love how you think I'm wrong. I was taught about wars past WWII, though I didn't pay attention much cause I hated history class. Just cause all the high schools don't teach about all the wars doesn't mean they shouldn't be taught. I never heard of a school that didn't honestly so maybe it's just wherever you're at.


----------



## Triskavanski (Sep 7, 2009)

1


----------



## DarkChaos (Sep 7, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Nothing you bolded in the quote of virus was stupid.  He's trying to say that merely educating people about this stuff doesn't mean that it won't happen ever again.  Someone educated will be another Hitler someday, just because that's how fucked up people can be.


So you agree with him that history is just "pissing in the wind"?



> Also, the Catholic church has destroyed so much history that it's appalling, just because that history didn't go along with its beliefs.  He's right about that.


You'll have to show me where you read these things, because any search I've done for "Catholics Destroying History" just leads to a bunch of stories about natural disasters hitting churches or Dan Brown fan-pages.



> You're the stupid one.


I'm stupid for thinking that history is worth something; gotcha.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 7, 2009)

DarkChaos said:


> I'm stupid for thinking that history is worth something; gotcha.



:smug::smug::smug::smug::smug::smug::smug::smug::smug::smug::smug::smug::smug::smug::smug::smug::smug::smug::smug::smug::smug::smug::smug::smug:


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 7, 2009)

pheonix said:


> lol I love how you think I'm wrong. I was taught about wars past WWII, though I didn't pay attention much cause I hated history class. Just cause all the high schools don't teach about all the wars doesn't mean they shouldn't be taught. I never heard of a school that didn't honestly so maybe it's just wherever you're at.


Just because something happened for you doesn't mean it happens everywhere.

I'll tell you what--how about you go find some _statistics_ to prove that most schools do, in fact, teach beyond WWII, mkay? I betcha can't~


----------



## pheonix (Sep 7, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Just because something happened for you doesn't mean it happens everywhere.
> 
> I'll tell you what--how about you go find some *statistics* to prove that most schools do, in fact, teach beyond WWII, mkay? I betcha can't~



Statistics are retarded and prove nothing at all. Look at all the furry polls and read the statistics from them. It's one perfect example among the many. I never met a person who wasn't taught about all the major wars in school, you just went to a really terrible school is all.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 7, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Statistics are retarded and prove nothing at all. Look at all the furry polls and read the statistics from them. It's one perfect example among them all. I never met a person who wasn't taught about all the major wars in school, you just went to a really terrible school is all.


Statistics of how many schools teach past WWII is pretty straightforward and can't be manipulated.  

At my high school, unless you took the class on the Vietnam war (for college credit), you stopped at WWII.  You didn't cover Vietnam, The Gulf War, or anything else recent.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 7, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Statistics of how many schools teach past WWII is pretty straightforward and can't be manipulated.
> 
> At my high school, unless you took the class on the Vietnam war (for college credit), you stopped at WWII.  You didn't cover Vietnam, The Gulf War, or anything else recent.



Statistics are never straight forward cause they don't take views from every source, this one being schools. They're not gonna get feedback from every school in the country, there will be many who don't even get counted. And I must live in a good place for education if they're teaching you collage credit courses for regular high school credits. Maybe I should leave this area and go to collage somewhere else so I can breeze through it.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 8, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Statistics are never straight forward cause they don't take views from every source, this one being schools. They're not gonna get feedback from every school in the country, there will be many who don't even get counted. And I must live in a good place for education if they're teaching you collage credit courses for regular high school credits. Maybe I should leave this area and go to collage somewhere else so I can breeze through it.


By all means, go to college. You'll fail English every semester until they kick you out, and then we will laugh at you.
Or just go make a collage. Gluing shapes to a piece of paper will be much easier for a retard of your magnitude than actually making a point.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 8, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> I have never forgotten my grade seven teacher's words that he had on his chalkboard:  "Those who cannot learn from history are doomed to repeat it."



Smart man.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 8, 2009)

Voidrunners said:


> Smart man.


George Santayana? Yeah, he probably was. Stupid people's quotes are never taken seriously, with the exception of Yogi Berra's.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Sep 8, 2009)

CinnamonApples said:


> "If we do not learn out history, we're doomed to repeat it."



Just in case you don't fly a Boeing into a skyscraper again?


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 8, 2009)

Well, we just began the 9/11 curriculum today, the only thing I didn't know so far is that it happened on a Friday.

EDIT: But I gotta admit, it gets interesting when you bring up the conspiracy theories.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah, some of the conspiracy theories about 9/11 are absolutely crazy.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 8, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Well, we just began the 9/11 curriculum today, the only thing I didn't know so far is that it happened on a Friday.



It was a Tuesday.


Oh god America is doomed


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 8, 2009)

DarkChaos said:


> So you agree with him that history is just "pissing in the wind"?


Stop assuming.  I believe we should teach history so that we can try to lessen the chances of something happening again in the near future, but it will ultimately happen again.  We just need to try to make those instances as spread out as possible. 




			
				DarkChaos said:
			
		

> You'll have to show me where you read these things, because any search I've done for "Catholics Destroying History" just leads to a bunch of stories about natural disasters hitting churches or Dan Brown fan-pages.


Ever hear of Copernicus and Galileo?  That's just one example of them trying to suppress things and destroy history.  




			
				DarkChaos said:
			
		

> I'm stupid for thinking that history is worth something; gotcha.


No, you're stupid for assuming things and thinking that teaching history will automatically stop bad things from happening ever again.



Darkwing said:


> Well, we just began the 9/11 curriculum today, the only thing I didn't know so far is that it happened on a Friday.
> 
> EDIT: But I gotta admit, it gets interesting when you bring up the conspiracy theories.


http://www.timeanddate.com/calendar/monthly.html?year=2001&month=9&country=1


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 8, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> It was a Tuesday.
> 
> 
> Oh god America is doomed


This.
Oh god, where's my rifle? Dx


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 8, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> It was a Tuesday.



Wtf? My teacher told me it happened on a Friday.



Jashwa said:


> http://www.timeanddate.com/calendar/monthly.html?year=2001&month=9&country=1



Wtf D:


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 8, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Wtf? My teacher told me it happened on a Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf D:


Thanks for making us lose more faith in America.  

Also, bring up to your teacher that he/she is retarded.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 8, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> By all means, go to college. You'll fail English every semester until they kick you out, and then we will laugh at you.
> Or just go make a collage. Gluing shapes to a piece of paper will be much easier for a retard of your magnitude than actually making a point.



Oh boy just cause I spelled one word wrong I'm retarded and will fail English. I'm only human and it's human nature to make mistakes. Thanks for being a 4 year old and attacking my insignificant mistake instead of talking like an adult. And I will go to college when I get the money for it and I'm sure I'll graduate easily.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 8, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Thanks for making us lose more faith in America.
> 
> Also, bring up to your teacher that he/she is retarded.



I love your advice, but I am not cruel enough to actually go with it.

Yeah, I know, it is sad that I am not cruel enough to jack off to children's tears 

By all means, teach me your cruel ways.


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 8, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Wtf? My teacher told me it happened on a Friday.



I think your teacher meant that Sept. 11 is on a Friday this year and you just weren't paying attention.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 8, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Oh boy just cause I spelled one word wrong I'm retarded and will fail English. I'm only human and it's human nature to make mistakes. Thanks for being a 4 year old and attacking my insignificant mistake instead of talking like an adult. And I will go to college when I get the money for it and I'm sure I'll graduate easily.


You've said collage instead of college probably 20 times by now.  Not exaggerating.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 8, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Oh boy just cause I spelled one word wrong I'm retarded and will fail English.


No, there are plenty of other reasons you're retarded. Would you like me to list them?



> I will go to college when I get the money for it and I'm sure I'll graduate easily.


Better start training your cock-sucking skills now. _You'll_ have to use them a lot before you can graduate.



Jashwa said:


> You've said collage instead of college probably 20 times by now.  Not exaggerating.


He doesn't understand punctuation, either, and anybody who says "statistics don't mean anything" is a virtual Neanderthal who needs to be retroactively sterilized for the good of the human race. (Examples include Dubya and Rush Limbaugh.)


----------



## pheonix (Sep 8, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You've said collage instead of college probably 20 times by now.  Not exaggerating.



Oh well, I type a lot of words on a daily basis. I'm not here to please people I'm here to do the exact opposite.



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> No, there are plenty of other reasons you're retarded. Would you like me to list them?
> 
> 
> Better start training your cock-sucking skills now. _You'll_ have to use them a lot before you can graduate.
> ...



Go for it. a lot of it's probably gonna be small stupid shit anyway. This all started cause down here is different from wherever you are so you feel insulted in some way I guess. I bet you wont even list one actual fact proving I'm actually mentally handicapped.

lol You think I'm gonna have to sex up my teachers to pass cause you believe I'm mentally handicapped. That's priceless.

Have fun believing your statistics. Just cause I don't trust them in the least doesn't make me any less of a person.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 8, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> True, but it is very obvious that we were there that day, and that we knew about it very well.
> 
> Also, think about those who lost loved ones that day, such a thing can bring back some pretty traumatic memories.
> 
> I don't know how the victim's families feel about it, because, thank God, I am not one of them.




The only way to get passed the trauma is to go back to it.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 8, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Oh well, I type a lot of words on a daily basis. I'm not here to please people I'm here to do the exact opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, to be fair, your spelling is absolutely atrocious on a daily basis .  


No one's saying you're actually mentally handicapped, just that you don't write on a college level and it makes you look less intelligent than a college student is expected to be.  At least, that's what I think Rigor's saying.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 8, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Well, to be fair, your spelling is absolutely atrocious on a daily basis .
> 
> 
> No one's saying you're actually mentally handicapped, just that you don't write on a college level and it makes you look less intelligent than a college student is expected to be.  At least, that's what I think Rigor's saying.



Well I'm not being graded on how I type on this forum. I'm not trying to do it right I'm just putting my thoughts down enough to be understood.


----------



## Wolf_Eyes_inGA (Sep 8, 2009)

alright lets stop bashing bad spelling and get on with the topic....Please


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 8, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Well I'm not being graded on how I type on this forum. I'm not trying to do it right I'm just putting my thoughts down enough to be understood.


I was talking about the chat, but the same thing would apply.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 8, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I was talking about the chat, but the same thing would apply.



Well the chat I have to type shit fast as fuck or it just seems like a waste cause we'll be 5 topics ahead by the time my slow ass types out what I'm trying to say.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 8, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Well the chat I have to type shit fast as fuck or it just seems like a waste cause we'll be 5 topics ahead by the time my slow ass types out what I'm trying to say.


Not my fault :V


----------



## pheonix (Sep 8, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Not my fault :V



Well no duh. People should stop being Nazis about it though. :V


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 8, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Well no duh. People should stop being Nazis about it though. :V


To be fair, you were sounding like a conspiracy theorist.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 8, 2009)

On-topic: Schools shouldn't teach 9/11 unless they actually address the US actions that allowed/caused it to occur. Terrorism doesn't happen in a vacuum, the government had a memo about it, etc.



pheonix said:


> Well the chat I have to type shit fast as fuck or it just seems like a waste cause we'll be 5 topics ahead by the time my slow ass types out what I'm trying to say.


Maybe you should think faster.
OH WAIT


----------



## Wolf_Eyes_inGA (Sep 8, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus That would be nice if they did and were truthful about it.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 8, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> To be fair, you were sounding like a conspiracy theorist.



lol Really? That's priceless.



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Maybe you should think faster.
> OH WAIT



I can think fast, I just can't type as fast as I think.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 9, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I can think fast, I just can't type as fast as I think.


In that case, you should just start thinking more effectively, because your reasoning and rhetoric are both at midde-school levels if not lower.

I say this to a lot of furries, sadly, but you might as well be a Fundie. You're about as receptive to information that contradicts your viewpoints as they are. Except they're almost always more charming and well-spoken than you, so you should really just stop trying.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Sep 9, 2009)

I think I'll try to avoid completely news outlets and Americans on the 11th, since I expect heavy moaning and some serious butthurt on the day. I mean, it was a single instance of a foreign attack on your own soil and wasn't even that serious.

Get the fuck over it, I'm sick and tired of this moaning every year.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 9, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> I think I'll try to avoid completely news outlets and Americans on the 11th, since I expect heavy moaning and some serious butthurt on the day. I mean, it was a single instance of a foreign attack on your own soil and wasn't even that serious.
> 
> Get the fuck over it, I'm sick and tired of this moaning every year.


It's a symbolic thing, mainly. Up to that point, we as a nation had thought nobody had the balls to attack us. Simply put, Americans hate being proven wrong.

Ordinarily I'd agree with you on this, except you're being a dick to an entire nationality.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Sep 9, 2009)

While that nationality was a dick to many other nationalities, including mine and no one seems to mind.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey, I live in America and I dont like it.

I for one think the US has lost track of what it was supposed to be anyways.  Its gonna fall like the Roman Empire one day


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 9, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> While that nationality was a dick to many other nationalities, including mine and no one seems to mind.


Sorry, but not every single American has been a dick to whatever nationality you're considered, so your argument is invalidated right there. Moreover, isn't there an old saying for things like this? "Two wrongs don't make a right" or something? Hmm...


----------



## Telnac (Sep 9, 2009)

9/11 happened 8 years ago.  Even people who are 18 today may not remember all of what happened, and the younger you get the more that statement is true.  And even people who were old enough to have a clear understanding of it probably don't know all the ins & outs of how it happened & why.  Most people, for instance, don't know that the FBI had knowledge of some of the plot and the CIA had knowledge of the other part of the plot, but neither agency had enough info to foil the attempt.  If they talked to each other, they would have figured it out & been able to stop it.  But they were barred by federal law from doing so.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 9, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> On-topic: Schools shouldn't teach 9/11 unless they actually address the US actions that allowed/caused it to occur. Terrorism doesn't happen in a vacuum, the government had a memo about it, etc.



This is what I was getting at.  The US (CIA, big surprise) has a history with the Taliban (who later provided Al-Qaeda with the safe haven they needed for training camps and such) that should not be overlooked.

They never taught that in my history classes.  I had to learn about that on my own.  That's not good.  Kids need to learn about this.  The future well-being of the USA may rest upon their ability to recall history, recall the mistakes made, and understand where the "terrorism" snowball first started rolling down the hill.

They need to quit being pussies and teach them about things like the Balfour Declaration, the Versailles Treaty and its direct repercussions leading to WW2 (the Nazis didn't just appear out of nowhere to terrorize Europe), and other bits of history that the governments of the "free world" probably wish would fade away into obscurity.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 9, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> I think your teacher meant that Sept. 11 is on a Friday this year and you just weren't paying attention.



Oh yeah, I remember, that's what she said!

Chances are I probably wasn't paying attention, I like to daydream sometimes


----------



## Tycho (Sep 9, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Oh yeah, I remember, that's what she said!
> 
> Chances are I probably wasn't paying attention, I like to daydream sometimes



Paying attention: completely optional in school.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 9, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Oh yeah, I remember, that's what she said!
> 
> Chances are I probably wasn't paying attention, I like to daydream sometimes


GET OUT OF MY COUNTRY


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 9, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> GET OUT OF MY COUNTRY





Tycho said:


> Paying attention: completely optional in school.



Hey, *shrugs* I got every right to, I get an average GPA of 3.20, I never dropped below 3.0.

I am just naturally smart, I barely even study, I just sit back, listen a bit, daydream, listen a bit, take the test, and get an A-B+ as a grade. A lot of the stuff I learned was stuff from previous years, so it's pretty easy for me.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 9, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Hey, *shrugs* I got every right to, I get an average GPA of 3.20, I never dropped below 3.0.
> 
> I am just naturally smart, I barely even study, I just sit back, listen a bit, daydream, listen a bit, take the test, and get an A-B+ as a grade. A lot of the stuff I learned was stuff from previous years, so it's pretty easy for me.


Getting a 3.2 in 8th grade is not naturally smart.  It's not even close.  

I got a 3.96 with all advanced classes in high school doing the stuff you just described.  The school system is just a joke.  Stop being full of yourself.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 9, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Getting a 3.2 in 8th grade is not naturally smart.  It's not even close.



Are you serious :S

Everyone in my school gets an average of 2.0 in their GPA. I thought 3.0 meant that you were doing great, considering that it gets you onto the Honor roll list.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 9, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Getting a 3.2 in 8th grade is not naturally smart.  It's not even close.
> 
> I got a 3.96 with all advanced classes in high school doing the stuff you just described.  The school system is just a joke.  Stop being full of yourself.


* This.
*


			
				Darkwing said:
			
		

> Are you serious :S
> 
> Everyone in my school gets an average of 2.0 in their GPA. I thought 3.0 meant that you were doing great, considering that it gets you onto the Honor roll list.


Honor Roll doesn't mean anything, and being smarter than idiots doesn't mean you're actually _smart._

Besides that, "naturally smart" doesn't mean anything either. I breezed through high school on being "naturally smart" and got kicked out of college because I tried to do the same thing--slack off and still get As--and failed miserably. It doesn't work in the real world, either.

But, by all means, go on thinking that your so-called "natural smarts" mean you're not just another mindless sack of fat and tendons. Far be it from me to rob another person of his delusion.

And if you can't bring yourself to pay attention in history class, I maintain that you should GTFO.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 9, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Are you serious :S
> 
> Everyone in my school gets an average of 2.0 in their GPA. I thought 3.0 meant that you were doing great, considering that it gets you onto the Honor roll list.


Since when is a B considered great?  Your school saddens me.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 9, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Since when is a B considered great?  Your school saddens me.


Oh yeah, this too.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 9, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Oh yeah, this too.


You're slacking lately :V


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 9, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You're slacking lately :V


Maybe I need another break from the forums.
Hey, mods, can one of you give me an infraction that lasts until the 20th?


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 9, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Maybe I need another break from the forums.
> Hey, mods, can one of you give me an infraction that lasts until the 20th?


Just stick up for someone, I'm sure you'll get one :V


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 9, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Just stick up for someone, I'm sure you'll get one :V


But that'll probably last until October D:


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 9, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> But that'll probably last until October D:


Mine was until like the 28th or something.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 9, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> In that case, you should just start thinking more effectively, because your reasoning and rhetoric are both at midde-school levels if not lower.
> 
> I say this to a lot of furries, sadly, but you might as well be a Fundie. You're about as receptive to information that contradicts your viewpoints as they are. Except they're almost always more charming and well-spoken than you, so you should really just stop trying.



Cause you know me so well from what I type on the internet.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 9, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Since when is a B considered great?  Your school saddens me.



: /

Is that really how the educational system in the West Side is like, or are you exaggerating?


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 9, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> : /
> 
> Is that really how the educational system in the West Side is like, or are you exaggerating?


Rigor's from the east side of PA, just like you are.  That doesn't matter though, because it's the same all over the country.

F-Failing
D-Passing, but doing horrible
C-"Average"<---what they tell the stupid kids to feel better
B-"Above Average"<--really average
A-"Excellent"<--Above average


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 9, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> F-Failing
> D-Passing, but doing horrible
> C-"Average"<---what they tell the stupid kids to feel better
> B-"Above Average"<--really average
> A-"Excellent"<--Above average



That's how my educational system is like : /

And you said that B's were above average, and you said they were horrible. I actually very rarely get C's (And when I get them, I usually get them for Algebra class, fucking hate math >:C)


----------



## Hyenaworks (Sep 9, 2009)

It happened, brace yourself, 8 years ago.

That's like me complaining about schools talking about the 1992 US Election where a third party won a significant percentage of the vote again 2000.

It's a historical event that will be standard in school curriculum for years to come.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 9, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> That's how my educational system is like : /
> 
> And you said that B's were above average, and you said they were horrible. I actually very rarely get C's (And when I get them, I usually get them for Algebra class, fucking hate math >:C)


I never said it was horrible.  I just said it wasn't great like you said it was.

Plus, I defined B as average.  The schools define it as above average, but with the whole "You're smart and special!" movement the schools have going these days, they rewards grades for just turning shit in because kids deserve good grades so they can feel good about themselves!


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 9, 2009)

What's there to know? A bunched of pissed of Muslims crashed jets in to the towers and the pentagon because they thought they would have hot kinky sex with 72 virgins. But we all know that the Jews did 9/11. Did you know 5000 Jews got up on their cars and danced in joy after hearing about the attacks? Now excuse me while I go yell in a blow horn outside the Bilderberg meeting.


----------



## Wolf_Eyes_inGA (Sep 9, 2009)

Not all of us did that. and please get your facts strait before you spout out idiotic things


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 9, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Cause you know me so well from what I type on the internet.


Yes. You choose to present yourself as the proverbial blind pig who finds a mushroom every now and again. You choose to "argue" in an obstinate, "I'm-right-because-I-said-so" fashion, like the pigheaded Fundies and other such self-important swine. Therefore, I have no reason to believe you're anything more than that.

Oh, BTW, change your species.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 9, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Yes. You choose to present yourself as the proverbial blind pig who finds a mushroom every now and again. You choose to "argue" in an obstinate, "I'm-right-because-I-said-so" fashion, like the pigheaded Fundies and other such self-important swine. Therefore, I have no reason to believe you're anything more than that.
> 
> Oh, BTW, change your species.



Then you go ahead and believe what you think you know. 

That's not gonna happen. Don't care if you have something against it, I'm not here to impress you or prove myself worthy of your acceptance. You no nothing about the real me whatsoever.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 9, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Then you go ahead and believe what you think you know.


You're one to talk.



> That's not gonna happen. Don't care if you have something against it


I like foxes just fine, but did you miss all the "pig" allusions? If so, you really are an idiot.



> You no nothing about the real me whatsoever.


That argument was nothing more than a hollow whine even before the emo kids started using it.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 9, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You're one to talk.
> 
> 
> I like foxes just fine, but did you miss all the "pig" allusions? If so, you really are an idiot.
> ...



It's funny how immature you truly are. You're like a 4 year old, really. Am I supposed to get mad cause you're insulting me? How will you insult the random internet guy next?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 9, 2009)

pheonix said:


> It's funny how immature you truly are. You're like a 4 year old, really. Am I supposed to get mad cause you're insulting me? How will you insult the random internet guy next?


Hey, you're using proper grammar. I'm proud of you.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 10, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Hey, you're using proper grammar. I'm proud of you.



Yeah, I do that sometimes.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 10, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Yeah, I do that sometimes.


You should do it more often. It's a good habit to get into.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 10, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You should do it more often. It's a good habit to get into.



I should, but I like my leisure time.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 10, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I should, but I like my leisure time.


So, you can't masturbate while using proper English?


----------



## pheonix (Sep 10, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> So, you can't masturbate while using proper English?



If I masturbate I'm not doing anything else so no I can't. I'd probably spurt gibberish out of my mouth if I tried.


----------



## Wolf_Eyes_inGA (Sep 10, 2009)

What has that have to do with teaching Children about the tragedy of 9-11-01?


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 10, 2009)

pheonix said:


> If I masturbate I'm not doing anything else so no I can't. I'd probably spurt gibberish out of my mouth if I tried.


Mouth=\= penis


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 10, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Mouth=\= penis


i c wut u did thar :U


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 10, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> i c wut u did thar :U


i c wut U did thar :3


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 10, 2009)

On-topic: _Guess what day it is tomorrow?_



Jashwa said:


> i c wut U did thar :3


o rly? :3


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 10, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> On-topic: _Guess what day it is tomorrow?_



Jay-Z's new album comes out


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Sep 11, 2009)

Wolf_Eyes_inGA said:


> What has that have to do with teaching Children about the tragedy of 9-11-01?



Nothing at all. Evidently SOME PEOPLE enjoy arguing about off-topic things, like grammar. I treat this day with the utmost respect, just as I treat the 8th of December with respect. Both are days to remember. One to remember those brave, brave firemen, the other to remember the accomplishments of a singer, songwriter, and peace activist from Liverpool.


----------



## Wolf_Eyes_inGA (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm in agreement with you Timefox. today is a hash day since I lost half of my friends (graduating class of 01) on that first plane. and well the 8th we lost a great singer that just rocked!!


----------



## Shotgunjim (Sep 11, 2009)

Doctor Timefox said:


> I treat this day with the utmost respect, just as I treat the *8th* of December with respect.


 
I think you mean the 7th.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Sep 11, 2009)

They prolly left out the fact that Muslims did it. They where "of African decent" or "religious extremists".


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 11, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> They prolly left out the fact that Muslims did it. They where "of African decent" or "religious extremists".


http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/8818/worldmapforidiots.png


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 11, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> They prolly left out the fact that Muslims did it. They where "of African decent" or "religious extremists".


Why's it matter that it was Muslims if they mentioned it was religious extremists?  I mean, it's not like Muslims in general attacked the trade centers.


----------

